# allergy to progesterone supplements



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,
My first ivf i had cyclogest pessaries and developed a bad allergic reaction to them (misdiagnosed by GP at first as thrush). really badly swollen and itchy genital area, and hives on arms and legs. 
next time i tried ultrogestan but sypmtoms started for that too. third time no supplements ... fourth time elleste 1mg oestrogen pills. 
this time, the consultant prescribed crinone 8% progesterone gel. i took the first dose yesterday. already i am getting really itchy, so tonight i have taken an elleste pill instead and will call the clinic in the morning.

my question is, does anyone have any idea what exactly i could be allergic to? is it likely to be something in the preparation, or is it possible that it's the progesterone itself? i'm also allergic to penicillin (though as was diagnosed as a baby, not sure what reaction is - a rash i think - never had penicillin since).

also, does it reduce my chances of success not being on a progesterone supplement? i had the ET on Monday.

thanks, Louise


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

hi, an update - the clinic have now placed me on 100mg gestone injections every other day, but not starting until tomorrow, so i will have missed two days of progesterone support.

am i likely to be allergic to gestone too??


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Louise,

Sorry to hear about the problems with the supplements. Sounds to me like a sensitivity reaction to progesterone rather than a specific ingredient of the pessaries/gel etc.. especially as it didn't occur with the Elleste (which contains oestrogen instead) Hard to predict if this will happen with the Gestone injection as the reaction may be more acute in you when it is applied topically (but the injection will by pass the skin) Only way to tell will be to use it and see   Did clinic discuss this with you at all?

In relation to treatment then there is evidence that progesterone support in 2ww is beneficial but that doesn't mean that pregnancy can't happen if it isn't used 
Sending lots of     for 2ww
Maz x


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Maz, thanks for the reply. i went to the clinic this morning for the gestone prescription, but the hospital pharmacist refused to dispense it - she thought the risk of systemic adverse reaction was too high. so, they have now decided to give me weekly injections of low-dosage pregnyl instead (and explained the false-positive pregnancy test risk, i will have a scan in mid-may to confirm or deny pregnancy outcome). i haven't had this before because i always produce a lot of eggs - 19 this time. 
feel happier with this, must say am not impressed with the clinic's attitiude to prescribing gestone in this case!
glad to hear having missed a few days of support shouldn't affect the outcome, will try to relax and think positive now!
Louise


----------

